# Cheapest Business Class Tickets to sydney from New York



## longrachel81 (Sep 30, 2009)

Fare Buzz is offering special Offers for Travellers between New York and Sydney, Australia. Travellers can get Business Class Tickets in just $679..


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

I went on the site and couldnt find it.... also it looked like you had to confirm yourself as part of a company in order to join?

Can you post up the link please?


----------

